# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  رمضانيات

## مصعب علي صديق

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،،[fot1] أول شيء رمضان كريم على الجميع انا عضو جديد وانشاءالله نستفيد منكم وتستفيدو مننا 
ونعمل سويا لرفعة الكيان والمؤسسة التربوية الرياضية الام والاب الثاني في حياتنا كصفوة
وانشاءالله تصوموا وتفطروا على خير وتقبل الله منا صالح الاعمال[/fot1]
*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*تقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الأعمال 
حللت اهلا ونزلت هلا بين اهلك ... وان شاء الله كمان نحن نستفيد منك


*

----------

